# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  (( اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي ))

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، عَنْ كَهْمَسِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ:
 يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ وَافَقْتُ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ مَا أَدْعُو؟ 
قَالَ: " تَقُولِينَ:
 اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي "
سنن ابن ماجة
صححه الألباني

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

واقتربت العشر الأواخر ...
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يمكن استخدام الدعاء كتوقيع في المواقع التي تسمح بذلك لنشر الكلمة الطيبة ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ها نحن في العشر الأواخر من رمضان .
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ها نحن في العشر الأواخر من رمضان .
> اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا.


آمين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما بقي على رمضان إلا أقل من مائة يوم ، الله المستعان الأيام تمر كالبرق.

----------


## وطني الجميل

تنويه : قال الشيخ الوادعي رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث ظاهره أنه حسن ولكن قال الدارقطني عبد الله بن بريدة لم يسمع من عائشة ثم إنه قد اختلف فيه على سفيان

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> تنويه : قال الشيخ الوادعي رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث ظاهره أنه حسن ولكن قال الدارقطني عبد الله بن بريدة لم يسمع من عائشة ثم إنه قد اختلف فيه على سفيان


قد قلت هذا هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t154104/

----------


## صالح محمود

الحديث صحيح و قد صححه من المتقدمين الترمذي .

----------


## وطني الجميل



----------


## وطني الجميل

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=374454

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ما بقي على رمضان إلا أقل من مائة يوم ، الله المستعان الأيام تمر كالبرق.


وها نحن في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، وقد أوشك على الرحيل ، اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك من النار، واختم لنا بخير وارض عنا بمنك وكرمك ورحمتك .

----------

